

Study finds that more than 70 min of homework a day is too much for adolescents - alexcasalboni
http://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2015/03/math-science-homework.aspx

======
colept
What bothered me most about when I went to college is that my expectations
(via high school teachers) is that I would be swamped with studying and papers
that meant I would have very time to myself or to work.

What college gets right (at least where I went) is that our professors viewed
"homework" as supplemental, not a replacement for studying. Rarely did it feel
like I was doing busy work. The fact that we tell high school students
otherwise is debilitating the progression of higher education. The 70min limit
sounds completely reasonable to me.

